

Show HN: Scheduled website screenshots with change detection - scollins
http://www.screenshotapp.net

======
richardbrevig
I'm not clear on pricing. So, the 300 screenshots...how often? Like daily?
Once a month? It says they're regularly scheduled but I'm not sure I
understand.

------
scollins
Hi, OP here.

I'd love your feedback on my side project. My goal with screenshotapp is to
make it easy to visually monitor any site or webapp for changes across
browsers and different resolutions.

------
bradknowles
Couple of simple errors: "Not catched" should be "not caught" "Upto" should be
"up to"

~~~
scollins
Thanks for noticing :)

Fixed them on the site.

